# Dumb question but I want it answered =p



## Scotty1700 (Jan 29, 2010)

Well i'm new to the fandom and all and I was wondering, what are the Furcons and gatherings like? There's obviously an incentive to go there (because furries are awesome!) but I honestly have no clue what to expect if/when I go.


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Jan 29, 2010)

While although I haven't been to one myself, there are dozens of vids on YouTube.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 29, 2010)

Whitemountaintiger said:


> While although I haven't been to one myself, there are dozens of vids on YouTube.



never thought of that. thanks for suggesting


----------



## quayza (Jan 29, 2010)

I saw those vids. I have yet to go myself and i wanna go.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jan 29, 2010)

I watch furcon videos whenever I'm bored on the Internet. They look like SO much fun! I've been to the local anime convention, and a few furs go there every year. I can't imagine how incredible it would be, though, to fursuit with hundreds of other people. :3


----------



## Romanpower (Jan 29, 2010)

I am a new fur, and i went to my first furcon last week sunday. It was so much fun. I was entranced with the dealers den were so many amazing artists showed off there work, and being able to meet the artists in person. I met blotch, which is one of my favorite artists, and judging by your profile pic she is one of your favotrites as well. I myself before the con was not really into dressing up, but once i got there, hung out, got over the instant high, i felt out of place with out a tail or something furry. It was amazing. Enought so that i am having some post-con depression. Back to the con, i would check out the furcon website too see the types of panels they had, i went too venturing out of the den panel, and i loved it. Other things to do is too watch fursuiters compete in the critterlympics, which was funny and awesome. As a first timer i am so very excited for furcon 2011 that has already been set for dates, and i am most deffintaly going for two days. It should be amazing. Also furcon's new hotel is in a great location for food and downtown life other than the con. Hope this helps!

-Romanpower


----------



## Nishi (Feb 3, 2010)

I think it depends on the convention you go to. 
I went to Califur twice, and it's usually just some small hotel hallway, with lots of furry people, and some rooms that have video games, movies, auctions, and tables that sell furry art and accessories.

It's kinda boring if you go not knowing anyone. I'd recommend having a friend to meet with and hang out with there, otherwise you'll stand around bored, and wander around at the different events. It's fun to have someone to spend time with and talk to during down time!

But yeah, good idea to watch videos.


----------



## epeppin (Feb 3, 2010)

Romanpower said:


> I am a new fur, and i went to my first furcon last week sunday. It was so much fun. I was entranced with the dealers den were so many amazing artists showed off there work, and being able to meet the artists in person. *I met blotch, which is one of my favorite artists*, and judging by your profile pic she is one of your favotrites as well. I myself before the con was not really into dressing up, but once i got there, hung out, got over the instant high, i felt out of place with out a tail or something furry. It was amazing. Enought so that i am having some post-con depression. Back to the con, i would check out the furcon website too see the types of panels they had, i went too venturing out of the den panel, and i loved it. Other things to do is too watch fursuiters compete in the critterlympics, which was funny and awesome. As a first timer i am so very excited for furcon 2011 that has already been set for dates, and i am most deffintaly going for two days. It should be amazing. Also furcon's new hotel is in a great location for food and downtown life other than the con. Hope this helps!
> 
> -Romanpower



Did you know blotch is more than one person!?


----------



## Romanpower (Feb 3, 2010)

epeppin said:


> Did you know blotch is more than one person!?



I did know! I took a picture with the both of them, check it out on my FA page. I loved talking to them!


----------

